# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  Article: Introducing David Grisman's Mandolin Workshop Books

## Mandolin Cafe

You can view the page at https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/c...Workshop-Books

----------

DSDarr

----------


## AlanN

Wow! 

FRETS was a gold mine for transcriptions, exercises, tunes by Dawg. I think this is on the buy list, fo sho!

----------


## tkdboyd

I'd buy those as posters as well to hang in office, pickin parlor, etc...

----------


## John Soper

I have an incomplete collection of these articles.  Time to see what I missed!

----------


## Scotter

After seeing those posters I keep thinking about that Monteleone F5 in the classifieds for 25K and wondering how he can be so cavalier with it.

----------


## Paul Statman

> After seeing those posters I keep thinking about that Monteleone F5 in the classifieds for 25K and wondering how he can be so cavalier with it.


Not so cavalier, Scotter! That 'Dawg Tricks' pose is with a Kentucky Dawg model (one of two that he kept for himself) that he later sold to me in 1991.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Scotter

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Uhm, I'm calling pre-Photoshop cut and paste by the magazine layout staff vs. someone was actually photographing that.

----------


## Scotter

> Not so cavalier, Scotter! That 'Dawg Tricks' pose is with a Kentucky Dawg model (one of two that he kept for himself) that he later sold to me in 1991.


Well, that's a relief!  But, now I kinda want a Kentucky Dawg model (I love my Buckeye F5 though!) for Dawg Tricks.  Btw, the "Grateful Dawg" documentary is currently free on Amazon Prime.

----------

Paul Statman, 

Trubadur

----------


## Aaron Woods

Back when "cut and paste" meant cut and paste....

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

I talked to the Dawg today and he has a different story but I'll let him tell it.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> I talked to the Dawg today and he has a different story but I'll let him tell it.


 :Popcorn:  Awroit, then!

----------


## danielpatrick

Take my money!!!

----------


## musix

Speaking of dawg, he's on Nell & Jim's (Nell Robinson and Jim Nunally) show today, 7/15/20, 1:30 PM Pacific time with Tracy Grisman, talking things over with Jim Nunally, a past member of The David Grisman Bluegrass Experience.#https://www.nellandjim.com/live
Today, 7/15/20, 1:30 PM Pacific time.

Best, Dix Bruce

----------


## Paul Statman

Some Dawg tricks right here: One Mic, One Take

https://youtu.be/Csz2hKAjQBk

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Just got my copies. Spiral bound! These are a gold mine.

----------


## Divers

> Just got my copies. Spiral bound! These are a gold mine.


I just got mine. Definite gold mine. Just an awesome collection of articles and tabs.

----------


## Mandomax

A+++. Outstanding.  Thanks Dawg and thanks Scott for the head's up.  This will keep me busy for a while!

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

Ordered... and... grateful  there are artists/musicians/instructors who have respect for the "musician/student/mandolin player" and  present  spiral bound volumes. Much thanks.

----------


## Dawg

Id like to thank all you mandolin players for the great response to these collections of my Frets columns! However thanks to an astute purchaser, Ive realized that the last few bars of my tune Learned Pigs & Fireproof Women were inadvertently omitted, so weve corrected page 50 of Artists & Repertoire for the second printing. In the meantime were including the corrected column as an insert in the remaining copies of the first printing. For those of you who already have the  books, here is a pdf of the corrected page.

----------

DSDarr, 

Mandolin Cafe

----------


## AlanN

Well, I've had these 2 books for a few days now, and I just love them. I had perhaps 75% of the transcriptions/articles, as I was a FRETS subscriber for a good while. but I did not have all. And didn't even know about some of them, like the transcription for Salty Dog Blues (off Home Is Where The Heart Is), the Bob(by) Applebaum tune or the Clarence Nash piece. And my order came with the extra sheet inserted for LP&FW. 

Simply Marvelous. Thanks, Dawg!

----------


## Perry

Fantastic; just ordered "Tricks" 'cause I need a few new ones!  :Smile:

----------

